# My custom grill. Opinions plz.



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Well it took me all weekend but I finished my custom grill. I must say I think it turned out really well. The problem is I cant decide if its the best match for my car. Its between this new one or my Infinity style one. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

do you have no mesh in the grill?


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes its meshed with a plain aluminum mesh. I prolly should point the car directly into the sun to make it more visible. Id go do it right now but Ive lost my sun cause a storm is rolling in.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

new one


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the second pic...i custom made my own grille like that too.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

bigger pix if you can. www.Photobucket.com is a good image host.

I've see that sorta thing done before, but :thumbup: for the work and effort.


----------



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

how do you attach the mesh?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Lookin' good.:thumbup: Lets see some close-ups with better lightning..


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I like the 1st grill, the chrome outline make's it look slick but that's just me!


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

harris0n said:


> how do you attach the mesh?


The mesh is held in place with clear silicon RTV. It seems to be holding it really well. 

Hopefuly Ill have some better lighting tomorrow and Ill take a few good pics. I had it on all day today and I think I like the sportier look. I really need to get a new bumper (200 sx), Ill mesh it too and i think it will look sweet.


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok my camera really sucks but heres a few more.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Stiletto said:


> Ok my camera really sucks but heres a few more.


Dude that is pimp.... that really looks good nice job!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

wanna sell your NisNack grill?
I want one to try something


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

this grill looks exactly like the one i made myself


----------

